# Cablevision Lineup Changes



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Has anyone looked into how the upcoming channel / lineup changes on Cablevision will effect TiVo? For example, will TiVo now access HD channels the same way Cablevision boxes do (CBS HD on channel 2 as opposed to 702, etc)?

Thanks.


----------



## evanborkow (Mar 17, 2008)

ADG said:


> Has anyone looked into how the upcoming channel / lineup changes on Cablevision will effect TiVo? For example, will TiVo now access HD channels the same way Cablevision boxes do (CBS HD on channel 2 as opposed to 702, etc)?
> 
> Thanks.


We have Tivo and Cablevision boxes. The lineup changed on the Cablevision boxes but not the Tivo.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## MaryT (Dec 3, 2001)

I just got snail mail with the new lineup. They're going to start in my area on Monday. this is a massive change - all but a few broadcast channels are moving.

To try to compensate I've changed all my older One Passes that were transferred from a Premiere Tivo to make sure they have "all" channels selected instead of the 700 series HD channels.

But I don't think this is going to turn out well for at least a week until Tivo can catch up with all the channel changes AND get the correct guide data   

Is there anything else I should look out for?


----------



## MiamiMatt01 (Jun 19, 2015)

I contacted Cablevision last week about the channel changes. For those of us using Cable Cards, we will still access the HD channels through the 700-800s. The only change will be for the SD channels. Still no mapping of the lower numbers to HD versions. Was told they were not doing this so that we still had the opportunity to record shows with the choice of SD or HD....


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

The HD lineup shift does not affect CableCard devices at all.. You will still have access to the 600-800 channels for HD (in fact, thats the only way you'll see HD on the Tivos)

I suspect the SD versions of channels that are moving will be affected.. Although the Tivo will sort that out with no problems with a lineup change.

See http://www.optimum.net/lineup

"CableCARD customers will continue to view HD programming in the 600-800s. "


----------



## MaryT (Dec 3, 2001)

Thanks! I hadn't seen that. I also turned on all the SD channels I previously turned off. I guess I'll turn them off again


----------



## MiamiMatt01 (Jun 19, 2015)

Just to make things more complicated, HD only channels have been moved to the lower channel numbers and are no longer available in 600-800. For example Palladia is now only available on channel 153.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

MaryT said:


> I just got snail mail with the new lineup. They're going to start in my area on Monday. this is a massive change - all but a few broadcast channels are moving.
> 
> To try to compensate I've changed all my older One Passes that were transferred from a Premiere Tivo to make sure they have "all" channels selected instead of the 700 series HD channels.
> 
> ...


Assuming the channel name stays the same, TiVo should catch up to the change after a few days and move everything for you. Since they aren't remapping HD channels to SD numbers, you'll probably be fine. The problem I had when TWC did their channel lineup reconfiguration was that they remapped the HD channels to the SD numbers and in the process changed the name of all the HD channels (example: "CNNHD" just became "CNN") and because the name of the channels changed, the TiVo didn't recognize them as the same channel.

If you don't want to wait the several days until the TiVo catches up to the changes, you can always just rerun guided setup.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

MiamiMatt01 said:


> Just to make things more complicated, HD only channels have been moved to the lower channel numbers and are no longer available in 600-800. For example Palladia is now only available on channel 153.


Are you reporting about a TiVo? Or a CV box? It will be more confusing for those that are using a combination of TiVo and CV boxes -- since the 600-800 channels are being removed from the CV boxes (but remaining the same on CableCard) -- meaning those users will need to know both channel numbers depending on which box they are using.


----------



## malba2366 (Aug 19, 2014)

Has anyone had problems with certain channels not working after these lineup changes. I am in the NY area and have problems with channel 702 (CBS) intermittently not working. If I go to channel 2 I get CBS in SD.


----------



## matt586 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have not had a problem with the 700 channels yet, but the 800s are now off in my guide. My Tivo now shows a number of the movie channels in the 300's, but my cable card is still receiving them on the 800s. As a result, my guide is off with the actual channels.

I should note I cannot find VelocityHD on my Tivo at all anymore. But I do receive it HD on my regular cable box.


----------

